# 5" vise for grizzley 1006 type mill/drill



## calstar (Nov 20, 2013)

This vise is recommended from a very knowledgeable forum member here. Does  anyone have experience with this vise, or recommend another one? This vise is $300($260 + $40 shipping) which is at the top end of my budget but doable.

Heres the vise:

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/Vis...Precision.html



	

		
			
		

		
	
Heres the mill/drill, my first, $400 with the stand it came with after I beefed it up(glued, screwed and through bolted) and painted it. It  was about a half mile from my house! I will be ordering Igaging dro's for it soon.






thanks, Brian


----------



## calstar (Nov 21, 2013)

I just found this thread that mentions the same  vise, here's the link:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/12688-Grizzley-Mill-Vise-Question

Brian


----------



## darkzero (Nov 21, 2013)

Gary seemed to like the Homge vise a lot too & I know he spend quite some time choosing a good vise. They do look nice.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/12974-Buying-a-new-mill?p=107616&viewfull=1#post107616


----------

